# New to IUI question



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi everybody

This is my first message.

After trying for a baby for 3 years have now decided to try IUI treatment.  

I was wondering if anybody could give me any advice on how best to prepare my body for the treatment.

I currently exercise for about 30 minutes a day (usually running) is this safe to continue?

Thanks in advance
Cal


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Cal,

Check out the beginners guide at the top of this section - it has some really useful info in it.  I'm not sure about running (I'd need very little convincing to stop myself...not that I'd ever start in the first place!) - it might be best to check with your clinic?

Why not come over to the IUI Girls TTC thread - we are all friendly - we are also just celebrating another members BFP - which is great for the soul when you are just starting out!

All the best

gingertiger


----------



## Polly2608 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi hun, I am currently going through IUI treatment and I was advised to ensure I drank lots of water to prevent dehydration and where possible to get as much rest as possible. I also massage my tummy with Rose & Ylang Ylang oils, which are both good for women's problems. I am an aromatherapist, so if you want any advice about oils etc, then let me know. I try and get as much sleep as possible the week before my IUI's, just to give my body that extra boost for when the sticky stuff arrives in my uterus. Pxx


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Cal

Welcome to the message boards! 

I was advised by my acupuncturist (is that a word?!) that it's fine for me to exercise throughout my downregging and injections (I do 3 high impact dance classes per week), but to stop around the IUI treatment itself and do as little as possible for that two-week wait (and beyond, if you get that BFP obviously!) - I immerse myself in juicy books, lighthearted films etc and keep my feet up.....

I have regular acupuncture to help me relax, to regulate my cycles, and help with preparing my body for the IUI, and was told recently to burn jasmine oil as it's very soothing. I also take flower essences twice a day - I had a bottle custom made up for me by my local natural health centre who deal with Australian Bush Flower Essences.

Hope this helps - sometimes it can be difficult to know what to do as different people will give you different advice (the nurse at the hospital told me to carry on life as normal after my last IUI, while most people will say get lots of rest!). 

Best wishes
Emma.x


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hiya

Thanks for all the advice.  I dont think I need any more convincing to put my feet up and relax during IUI!  Its nice to have a good excuse not to exercise.  

I am feeling a little deflated after my visit to the fertiility centre, where they told me that their success rate was between 10-15%, I had thought it would be much higher but from reading more about IUI this appears to be the norm.  I am so hoping that this works for me as I am 40 in December and i will not qualify for IVF treatment then if this doesnt work!

I am intending on doing as much as I can to increase my chances of success and all this advice from these forums will help.

Thanks all
calx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hiya.

I think most of the girls have covered this I just wanted to send you lots of           

Good luck

Emma xx


----------

